# can you make someone redundant & re hire them?



## viztopia (28 Oct 2009)

Can you make some one redundant and then re hire them? I have searched on this forum for this but i cant find anything. I have rang the national rights employment autorithy and they have said that i can. my thinking is that it doesnt make sense as i could make some one redundant and pay them their statutory entitlement lets say that was €10,000. i then re claim 60% of this back from the goverment. then i re hire the employee and they are after receiving €10,000 tax free???


----------



## Mpsox (28 Oct 2009)

I'm aware of cases where people took a voluntary redundancy package from some of the banks and ended up working back there in a different role a number of months later, usually on a temp contract and on different T&Cs from which they previously enjoyed (I actually know one woment who was made redundant by her employers twice)


----------



## Deas (28 Oct 2009)

It's sharp practice; but yes is the answer.  Aer Lingus did it some time back.  Basically it is the job you make redundant.  The question I would ask presently is why do it.  In the current climate with people taking pay cuts etc. why not offer the staff member the opportunity to redeploy at lower terms and conditions or be made redundant.  I suspect most will take the first option given the jobs market.


----------

